# Rip/Crosscut Grid for cutting sheet goods



## TurdFerguson (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw a rip/crosscut grid somewhere not too long ago. It was 4×8 and had little bearings at each point that the "grid" intersected itself. These bearings allowed the grid to fold up against itself for storage. This grid is to be placed onto saw horses and is supported everywhere throughout the cut.

Does anyone have any idea what this is or where I can find the article/video etc. about this?

Or does anyone know what the bearings are called or something similar that I could use?

Any help is very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

